# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Steaks - Best bang for your buck

## Igifuno

Prices range quite a bit for steaks.. real cheap ones, IMO, are just no good. I'm thinking the best bang for your buck is boneless sirloin. Delmonico is good but expensive, NY strip and t-bone, same thing.. rib eye is awesome but fatty... 

Anyone agree? Disagree? 

IG

----------


## PC650

i like london broil, less fat, cheaper and good with the right spices.

----------


## sgt2jay

Flank Steak isn't bad if cooked right. not much fat high protein

----------


## Igifuno

Flank is kind of expensive though, isn't it? I wonder what has less fat, london broil or sirloin?

----------


## Igifuno

Actually PC560 looks like you're right.. LB has more protien pound for pound... 

Thanks!

IG

----------


## M302_Imola

> i like london broil, less fat, cheaper and good with the right spices.


Yeah I like to marinade mine for at least 24 hours. London broil can be tough if you don't marinade it.




> Actually PC560 looks like you're right.. LB has more protien pound for pound... 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> IG


You can find LB super cheap if you look around at the different grocery stores. Last time I bought it at Bi-Lo it was buy one get one free so I got about 5lbs of LB for around $11...can't beat it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Prices range quite a bit for steaks.. real cheap ones, IMO, are just no good. I'm thinking the best bang for your buck is boneless sirloin. Delmonico is good but expensive, NY strip and t-bone, same thing.. rib eye is awesome but fatty... 
> 
> Anyone agree? Disagree? 
> 
> IG


i was thinking sirloin b4 i read your post

----------


## Igifuno

Sirloin is still good... but looks like LB is the way to go. Sometimes those large Asian markets have steaks and fish cheaper than American markets too.

----------


## _CrossroadS_

just buy a side of beef and butcher yourself.

----------

